# 32bit Libreoffice auf 64bit Linux für Duden Korrektor

## Finswimmer

Hi,

das Ganze geht zwar an Portage vorbei, da ein geändertes Ebuild wohl nicht alle Abhängigkeiten dabei hat.

(siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6854128.html#6854128)

1.) LO als 32-bit Version runterladen (ich habe die 3.5beta1 genommen)

2.) Entpacken und die rpm in tar umwandeln, anschließend entpacken:

```
tar -xvf LibO-Dev_3.5.0beta1_Linux_x86_install-rpm_en-US.tar.gz

cd LibO-Dev_3.5.0beta1_Linux_x86_install-rpm_en-US/RPMS/

rpm2tar *

for i in *tar;do tar -xf $i ; done

```

3.) app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-java installieren

4.) Lib-Verzeichnis von LO bei ld bekannt machen:

echo LDPATH="/daten/tmp/lo35b1/opt/lodev3.5/ure/lib/" >> /etc/env.d/99lo

env-update

ldconfig

5.) LO starten und Extras->Optionen->Java "Sun Microsystem Inc. 1.6.0_29" auswählen

(Das sollte in /opt/emul-linux-x86-java-1.6.0.29 liegen)

6.) Duden Erweiterung wie gewohnt installieren.

Viele Grüße

Tobi

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmm, ich komme jetzt doch nicht weiter. Verwendet habe ich Libreoffice 3.4. Dazu habe ich den Ordner opt/libreoffice3.4 aus meinem Home-Verzeichnis ins Root-Verzeichnis verschoben also nach /opt/.

```
# cat /etc/env.d/99lo

LDPATH=/opt/libreoffice3.4/ure/lib/

```

Der Inhalt davon ist:

```
ls /opt/libreoffice3.4/ure/lib/

acceptor.uno.so       libjpipe.so                    libuno_sal.so.3

binaryurp.uno.so      libjuh.so                      libunsafe_uno_uno.so

bootstrap.uno.so      libjuhx.so                     libxml2.so.2

connector.uno.so      libjvmaccessgcc3.so.3          libxmlreader.so

introspection.uno.so  libjvmfwk.so.3                 namingservice.uno.so

invocadapt.uno.so     liblog_uno_uno.so              proxyfac.uno.so

invocation.uno.so     libreg.so.3                    reflection.uno.so

javaloader.uno.so     libsal_textenc.so.3            stocservices.uno.so

javavm.uno.so         libstdc++.so.6                 streams.uno.so

JREProperties.class   libstlport_gcc.so              sunjavaplugin.so

jvmfwk3rc             libstore.so.3                  textinstream.uno.so

libaffine_uno_uno.so  libuno_cppuhelpergcc3.so.3     textoutstream.uno.so

libgcc3_uno.so        libuno_cppu.so.3               unorc

libgcc_s.so.1         libuno_purpenvhelpergcc3.so.3  uuresolver.uno.so

libjava_uno.so        libuno_salhelpergcc3.so.3

```

Es will heute einfach nicht:

```
./soffice.bin 

Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "atk-bridge"

Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module"

** (soffice:7491): WARNING **: Unknown type: GailWindow

```

Wobei es unter Fluxbox funktioniert.

Es muss wohl an Gnome 3.2 und den unstable-Paketen von atk-bridge und canberra-gtk-modul liegen. Aber dazu werde ich später einen eigenen Thread eröffnen.

Das mit dem Sprachpaket funktioniert leider auch nicht, ich habe LibO_3.4.4_Linux_x86_langpack-rpm_de.tar.gz auf die selbe weise umgewandelt und entpackt wie beschrieben. Und den entstandenen Inhalt einfach in das /opt/libreoffice3.4 kopiert.

Trotzdem kann ich unter Tools -> Options -> Language Settings -> Language of -> User Interface nicht die German (Germany) auswählen.

Die Installation des Duden-Korrektor-8.0 hat aber geklappt.

Update:

Die GTK-Fehlermedlungen bestehen zwar weiterhin, aber es lässt sich ohne Probleme starten und verwenden. Es ist ein wenig instabil, aber funktioniert soweit ohne Probleme. Wenn Libre Office ein mal gestartet ist, gibt es keine Probleme mehr. Nun scheint es auch ganz normal zu funktionieren.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Update:

Wenn ihr LibreOffice 4.0 (RC) ausprobiert, kann es sein das der Dudelkorrektor 5.0 dann nicht mehr funktioniert und beim Aktivieren lediglich eine Fehlermeldung erzeugt.

 *Quote:*   

> loading component library failed .... DRO-D.oxt/dudenkorrektor.uno.so 

 

Via ldd stellte ich dann feste:

```
~/.config/libreoffice/3/user/uno_packages/cache/uno_packages/*/DRO.oxt $ ldd dudenkorrektor.uno.so 

...

   libstlport_gcc.so => not found

...

```

das die libstlport_gcc.so fehlt. Auf einem 32-Bit Gentoo hilft es wohl einfach über emerge das Paket dev-libs/STLport zu installieren, aber auf dem 64-Bit System, wird dadurch lediglich die 64er Version installiert. Für das 32-Bit LibreOffice inklusive Plugin benötigen wir also eine 32-Bit Version von libstlport.so.

Woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen?

Ah, aus einer Installation von Libre Office 3.x kann man das einfach stehlen also Kopieren. Also einfach aus einer LibreOffice 3 ins LibreOffice 4 kopieren.

```
# cp /opt/libreoffice3.6/ure/lib/libstlport_gcc.so /opt/libreoffice4.0/ure/lib/
```

Fertig und der Korrektor arbeitet wieder wie gewohnt.

Update 2014

Zwar lässt sich das Programm installieren. Aber es stürzt immer ab.

```
write(2, "error : ", 8error : )                 = 8

write(2, "xmlNewTextWriterFilename : out o"..., 42xmlNewTextWriterFilename : out of memory!

) = 42
```

Die libdpf.so.2, wohl eine Kern-Bibliothek der Software enthält diese Funktion. Ich hatte die Hoffnung das die Skripte mehr oder weniger Quelloffen sind, aber das täuscht. Da das Bibliographische Institut die Weiterentwicklung eingestellt hat bleibt mir leider nichts übrig als auf deren Software zu verzichten. Schade eigentlich, denn ich empfinde diese Arbeit für Unterstützenswert.

----------

